# one piece snowboard suit



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Under suit like thermals or outerwear to replace your jacket and pants


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

just snagged these on sale recently, dope bib.

Volcom Rain Gore-Tex Bib


----------



## s0c4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Try a jacket with a powder skirt?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Duct tape fixes anything.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

caribchakita said:


> Any fashion recs for a one piece under suit, like bib overalls or something? Whenever I bend over to buckle my bindings or slide in a fall, my ass gets cold or wet....


So,.. You want to go with _either_ a onesy type thermal base layer _or_ something like a bib for outer wear? I can't think of any particular outerwear options offhand, but I have heard a lot of people here rave about the "*Airblaster Ninja Suit"*

Not that you care to pay any heed to the "Fashion Cool" police, but I do believe the whole matching one piece outerwear thing is somewhat,.. passé?  lol! (…although I think women can still pull that look off much better than the guys can!) :eyetwitch2: :laugh:



Btw,.. I had a similar issue with regular old SB pants and belts. I solved it by using *Carhart Button Suspenders* and fitting suspender buttons on all my pants!

No more belt scooping up and depositing melting snow down my ass after I fall. No more "plumber's" crack when I bend over to strap in either! :lol: Just a thought. (It's a much cheaper option too!)

-edit-
_…oh, and unlike clip-on type suspenders? These don't shred your gear!_

:hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

also ziptech ftw


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Instant mountain cred.....whilst rockin' a onesy.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

This is the first thing I thought of, I do love my Volcom bibs though


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Isn't there a rule about having to post a picture of yourself in your one piece? If not, there should be


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

If I actually owned one I would have (too hot for me) two of my buddy's have them though


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

As others have said, a ninja suit or similar union suit as a base layer is good. 

Have no experience with Volcom's ziptech, but it sounds like a great alternative to a one piece. If I'm not mistaken, the powderskirt zips to the pants. Really though, I thought most snowboard jackets have powerskirts, and just clipping it to my pants always worked for me.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Onesie connosour here. If you are talking about an outer shell and not base layer the current non-goretex (i.e. Non-$$$) gold standard is the Airblaster Freedom suit, followed closely by the Adidas Firebird. They're like cargo shorts, too damn functional to worry about "steez" (and I'd Actually argue you probably get some irony points). I wear these over work clothes for a few runs in the mornings before work when I can, it's just so simple....


----------



## Anniewu1225 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is mine


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The beloved Fart bag! 

http://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Norrona_LOFOTEN_GORE-TEX_PRO_One-Piece_Suit_M_Electric_Blue-(84898)


----------



## Kahleesi (Mar 22, 2015)

booron said:


> Onesie connosour here. If you are talking about an outer shell and not base layer the current non-goretex (i.e. Non-$$$) gold standard is the Airblaster Freedom suit, followed closely by the Adidas Firebird. They're like cargo shorts, too damn functional to worry about "steez" (and I'd Actually argue you probably get some irony points). I wear these over work clothes for a few runs in the mornings before work when I can, it's just so simple....


THIS IS WHAT I'M ABOUT.

thanks for the info. tops.:hairy:


----------



## dante (Jun 21, 2015)

Anniewu1225 said:


> This is mine


Hey Annie you look awesome! Any idea where i can find cool men's ones? All the ones i see look like ski or climbing suits or so ..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Isn't there a rule about having to post a picture of yourself in your one piece? If not, there should be


Oh yeah, it's a rule, it's way bafck there, but it's there.

You just need to tuck you clothes in better.

I layer mine. Under shirt gets tucked into under pants, then the other shirt goes over those pants but under the outer ones.


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My oakley goretex outerware is sweet. Firstly the pants with a zip off bib which is stretchy and tighter fitting than an all goretex bib. The all goretex bib is no where near as comfy.
With a bib alone you will never get snow in your pants again.

Then the jacket has a zip off powder skirt which zips into the pants as well but I only do that on super cold days, I like a bit of air flow usually.

IMO a full on onesy is too static, you can't regulate your temp to suit conditions, and then there's the whole saggy pants thing too lolz, lookin like mario bros.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> Whenever I bend over to buckle my bindings or slide in a fall, my ass gets cold or wet....


A) Never intentionally sit in the snow. B) Welcome to snowboarding. A frozen chad valley is part of the experience so if you don't have an iceberg between your cheeks then you're not trying hard enough.

Of course I can see that a onesie makes sense, just like gay sex which is apparently all the rage these days.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> Any fashion recs for a one piece under suit, like bib overalls or something? Whenever I bend over to buckle my bindings or slide in a fall, my ass gets cold or wet....


As others mentioned; most important: get pants n jacket where the powder skirt can be clipped or zipped together. No snow up your back not even on a long slide on butt fall.
Also buy baselayers which are long enough so they ain't as short to slip out of the pants when you bend over. 
When it's cold, I put the mid layer as well into the pants to have a better insulation.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> A) Never intentionally sit in the snow. B) Welcome to snowboarding. A frozen chad valley is part of the experience so if you don't have an iceberg between your cheeks then you're not trying hard enough.
> 
> Of course I can see that a onesie makes sense, just like gay sex which is apparently all the rage these days.
> View attachment 70473


They love Rolling Rock in Lithuania!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> They love Rolling Rock in Lithuania!


I like Rolling Rock... and what's that got to do with a light bulb manufacturer? :icon_scratch:


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Going to try the Airblaster Ninja Suit...


----------

